# G-Shock Riseman GW-9200



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## supawabb

Awesome Casios fellas


----------



## BenL

supawabb said:


> Awesome Casios fellas


 Glad you like it, brotha.


----------



## donbee0512

love mine (white model)~by having this tough piece, i never have to phone for the correct time~:-!


----------



## BenL

donbee0512 said:


> love mine (white model)~by having this tough piece, i never have to phone for the correct time~:-!


The MIIW model is very nice.

Who did you phone for the correct time before?


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


>


Do you still have yours, mate? Or did it not survive the cut?


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## M.O.D.

I like your pictures :-!


----------



## BenL

M.O.D. said:


> I like your pictures :-!


Thanks a lot, buddy. Glad you liked them.


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

123


----------



## BenL

123


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## M.O.D.

The photo is old, but it's shot in ten:


----------



## ccm123

Nice photos!


----------



## BenL

M.O.D. said:


> The photo is old, but it's shot in ten:


Sweet shot! Awesome catch.


----------



## mike120

After a long day of hard work :-d.


----------



## BenL

Awesome! Hope you gave that G-Shock a hose-down after work.


----------



## lvt




----------



## BenL

lvt said:


>


Ah, measuring the effect those oily chips have on our _blood pressure_, are we? ;-)


----------

